# Concerto for Trombone and Strings (Live performance; Highlights)



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

I had this new work of mine performed for the UQ Lunchtime Concert series on the 5th of September. Here are a few highlights. I'll post the entire piece sometime soon.

Enjoy


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Not bad...third movement is catchy


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

The music was nice. I just didn't get the feeling that this was a concerto. The trombone was nice but it didn't have the virtuosity or solo material that I am used to hearing in other concertos. That being said, I cannot listen to the entire thing.


----------



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

pluhagr said:


> The music was nice. I just didn't get the feeling that this was a concerto. The trombone was nice but it didn't have the virtuosity or solo material that I am used to hearing in other concertos. That being said, I cannot listen to the entire thing.


Thank you. Yeah... the melodies will make more sense when I post up the entire piece... these are just snippets.

Having said that, the melodies aren't overly notey, and I composed it that way on purpose. First, concertos aren't always about flamboyant virtuosity. There are many examples of concertos which preference musicality ahead of showmanship (I'm not opposed to showmanship, it just worked out differently in this case). Second, you must be careful when writing difficult music for brass, especially these days - it's very easy to unwittingly write something that may only be attempted by the top 1% of players in the world, but then your music will infrequently be performed. More and more we become removed from such notions when we work less with players and more with computers. Thirdly, I was commissioned for this, so there was a particular player in mind. He and his ensemble are good, but they have very limited preparation time. Running a larger ensemble is costly, and things must be economical in order for it to happen at all...naturally this includes the difficulty of the parts.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

I totally understand where you are coming from. I admit that it was not correct for me to say it wasn't virtuosic. I think what I was looking for for the trombone to stand out a little more. Right now I felt as if it was something like a suite for trombone and orchestra.


----------



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

pluhagr said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from. I admit that it was not correct for me to say it wasn't virtuosic. I think what I was looking for for the trombone to stand out a little more. Right now I felt as if it was something like a suite for trombone and orchestra.


Fair enough. I should probably put up the entire piece I suppose


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

Stop teasing and post the damn thing!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Great piece. The second movement is quite beautiful. The second and third movements remind me a bit of the Dobrinka Tabakova pieces I've been listening to a lot lately. I do not think your performers are doing you justice -- they're playing rather than interpreting -- but that is understandable given limited rehearsal time, and it's certainly much better than listening to a midi realization or something.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rough as this first read through or early rehearsals sound, I think you ought to post the whole thing!

The very real and practical point you addressed, i.e. writing to the level of the players and the time they have to learn a new piece are all very well accommodated here, yet the work has something of interest, is 'listenable,' and it sounds 'expressive' of something... and all done within those limitations. Very professional, and a challenge very well-met.


----------

